# اريد معلومات عن BTS for mobile



## mezon (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم شلونكم شباب بس عندي طلب منكم واتمنى تكدرون تحصلوه الي
اريد معلومات عن BTS for mobile بحيث اعرف من شنو تتكون وشنو الي يحتاج والفولتيات والهوائيات التابعه ألها وياريت تحصلوها لان عندي اختبار بيها


----------



## najebnader (7 أغسطس 2010)

*اريد معلومات عن*

إن شاء الله أبحث لك وأفيدك إن وجت لك وشكراً لك


----------



## mezon (7 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك اخويه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

